

Wrong Question - Wrong Answer: Cust dev in Shanghai - grinkot
http://leanstartupmachine.com/2012/07/wrong-question-wrong-answer/

======
markshenfield
It's SO important to ask questions that give you measurable data. Ask your
interviewees to tell you a story about the last time they had ___problem x___
(or) ask them what the ideal solution is for ___problem x___. As Cindy Alvarez
has put it: "Almost anyone will do anything for you as long as: the request is
short, you are enthusiastic, and they don't have to make any decision that
requires more than one minute of thought." Knowing this, why ask yes/no
questions when you can get more from your interviewees.

------
threefour
Great post. Though Lean terminology doesn't jive with the meaning of "valid"
and "truth" that I learned in my logic class. Shouldn't we be testing our
hypotheses for "truth" rather than "validity"?

See <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Validity>

------
joymachelle
I got out of the building this past weekend in New York. I know first hand
that you have to ask the right questions of the right potential buyer to get
useful information.

------
akselgungor
The planning right before heading out to talk to people is super super
important - nice post

------
raywu
super insightful. What happened to the Byoyo team after the workshop?

------
leansf
Agreed!

